# What is an "International Courier Customer Account number?"



## LoriAnn (Jan 2, 2013)

So this is the second email I have received from Sheffield saying:


> Unfortunately, we are unable to despatch your documents back to you unless an international courier customer account number is supplied.
> 
> We can inform you that a courier account can be created free of charge online, or in most cases over the phone and is used as a payment method instead of using a credit card number (which we cannot use by itself unfortunately). If the international courier account number can be provided, there should be no further issues in despatching your documents once the application is completed.


I supplied them with what I thought was my fedex account number two weeks ago and this apparently wasn't the number they needed. What is this number they are wanting I have no idea how to find it. I've tried calling fedex's customer service number and it's busy...helpful! 

If anyone can un-confuse me I'd appreciate it so much. 
Thank you.


----------



## kat2014 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats weird...
Since I had been looking around the forum for about a year before I applied, i knew they were asking for the account number. I sent in a screenshot of my Fed-ex account number with my docs.
Go to "My profile" and click "Account management" 
That is what I sent them, and they never asked me for anything.
My docs were dispatched two days ago and should be here tomorrow.
If that is what you sent them, then maybe just try again :/


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Kat  I wound up just calling the UK visa phone number and it sounds fedex was the problem, they said if I set up an account with UPS or DHL that it should be okay so that's what I did. 
I think I got about twenty new grey hairs in the process though lol.


----------



## kat2014 (Mar 1, 2013)

Its strange because now the website that advised you on how to apply from the USA
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa

doesnt list Fed-Ex anymore as a courier to use! It was def listed there when I sent my docs off.
I wonder what the problem is.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They have had problems with FedEx over the summer so they must have decided to delete it from recommended couriers.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 2, 2013)

Same here too Kat. The advisor on the phone with me today said they've had problems recently with FedEx in general as well as in the United States too. 

Funny enough I'd had a UPS account then I cancelled it recently and now had to RE-set it back up today and they said it will take twenty four hours to activate so I'm thinking it won't be until Monday at the earliest that my documents are sent back. 

Well let it never be said that this process doesn't keep us on our toes lol.


----------

